# Need map/direction-giving software that runs on Palm TX



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I need mapping software for my Palm TX. What I would like to have is something that I can enter the starting and ending points and get directions much like MapQuest.com gives, distance between turns, etc.

I do not need graphical maps or a GPS or anything that gives audible directions. I am quite familiar with the area in which I will use this so none of that is needed. Also, I need only to cover my state or region as opposed to the entire US.

Where can I find such software and/or up-to-date independent reviews on such software?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Since you mention mapquest 

Download to PDA
Download maps and directions onto your PDA when you synch. To try it, look up a map or directions on MapQuest.com, and click on the 'PDA' link.

The only other way your going to get the function your looking for is with the mapping software for GPS and just don't use the GPS portion.

You may want to look at this -

http://www.mapopolis.com/ and just buy your single map.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks for the reply. I am trying Mapopolis right now.

I have so far noticed some annoying characteristics. It will tell me to turn or take a slight right or slight left at every curve in the road, even when the road has the same name from one end to the other. 

It will not find Sandy Cove; but, it will find Sandy Cv. or just Sandy.
It will not find Vicki Drive; but, it will find Vicki Dr. or just Vicki.

I can adjust easily for the street names; but, the instruction to turn when there is no turn are misleading and confusing.

So far, I haven't found anything better; but, I'm still looking. If I settle on Mapopolis, it will take some getting used to.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Forgot to mention Mapopolis sells maps for Palm and they give turn-by-turn directions (in words). You can enter a start and end point and it will generate the directions. I think it's called the Platinum maps.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Look here it has a big list it even indicates most of these are non GPS useable.

http://www.gpsinformation.org/dale/Palm/pnav.htm


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks, I see some in that list that I haven't found in my Google searches. I'm tired early tonight so I'll look at them later.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks for the help.

I think I won't find anything better than Mapopolis and for $34, I don't think it is worth my effort to look any further. Even if I found a free one just as good, I'm too weary of looking for it to be worth the time and effort. 

Mapopolis allows me to download as many maps as I like for a year one county at a time for the $34; but, I have discovered there is a limit on the quantity of maps I am allowed to download in a day. The evauation version limited me to two in one day. The paid version may or may not have the same limit; but, I'll find out soon.

Their web site said don't buy it for the Palm TX until you get confirmation from technical support that it will run on the TX. I've done that and it works just fine on my TX. I ran into a new street today that wasn't in its database; but, that is the case with any mapping program. The street was about a year old.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

That's not too bad at all.

I use TomTom as my regular use one and I have roads that are 5+ years old still showing as "Unnamed road".

The thing is these mapping programs actually use other map vendors that do the mapping so really its not so much the programs fault as it is the mapping company getting on the ball and making the correct changes to the map.


----------

